# The GREAT weight loss



## Shabutie

So now is the time to get myself in shape. I am forever getting upset with the size I am, yet I never do anything about it. I have alot of weight to lose, which will take a while, but the way I chose to look at it is, 2 years of working hard, for the rest of my lifetime to be happy and healthy.

So if any other ladies have a fair amount of weight to lose come a join.

I think it would be a good place to:




[*]Share what we have eaten for the day


[*]Write down any activity we have done


[*]Weekly weigh in


[*]Any recipes we want to share


[*]Pictures of weightloss (if brave enough)


[*]Measurements once a month

Come on girls, we can do this.

Make an intro about yourself, including:



[*]Name


[*]Age


[*]What you weigh (if your brave enough)


[*]Motivation for losing weight


[*]Amount of weight needed to lose


[*]Any mini goals you want to achieve


----------



## Shabutie

*Name:* Jess
*Age:* 22
*Weight:* 23st 7lbs :blush:
*Motivation:* To be healthy for Amara, and to be pregnant
*Amount needed to lose:* About 10stone :blush:
*Mini goal:* I want to lose 4 stone by this time next year

So I started my diet on Tuesday morning. So that will be when I weigh in each week, and log it in here. Although I stand on them atleast twice a day :haha:

Food wise, i'm having:

Breakfast: 2x Weetabix
Lunch: 3 Ryvita with Philly, chicken and salad bits, Fat free yoghurt and glass of apple juice
Snack: Apple or Snack-a-Jack
Dinner: Varies each day.

(12th-17th Jan) Week 1: -4lbs = present weight 23st 3lbs
(18th-27th Jan) Week 2: -1lbs = present weight 23st 2lbs *changed my weigh day to Fridays*
(28th Jan - 23rd Feb): STAYED THE SAME at 23st 2lbs


----------



## Gem13

Ok here goes;
NAME: 
AGE: 30
WEIGHT: 21stone
MOTIVATION: be fit and healthy to play with Bea,feel more confident
AMOUNT TO LOSE: anything!!!
MINI GOAL: lose 2lb each week

I have started ww and tomorrow will be my first weigh in so will let you know how I get on!


----------



## kdea547

I'll join you! I started my journey with at least 78 pounds to lose (wouldn't mind more though!) and I'm now down to about 72 pounds to lose.

*Name*: Gen
*Age*: 28
*Current Weight*: 221.7 lb
*Motivation*: To establish a healthy lifestyle with my family so my baby girl doesn't spend her whole life unhealthy and overweight like I did. Also, to get healthy before I get pregnant again. I had trouble conceiving and had a ridiculously difficult pregnancy and i know that if I drop a lot of weight, that is not likely to happen again.
*Amount to lose*: 72 lb
*Mini goals*: These are not related losing a specific amount of weight. Starting next week, I am going to try to set a diet challenge and a fitness challenge for myself. Monday through Thursday next week, I am going to focus on drinking only milk and water and upping my water intake to 96oz a day. I am aiming for 150 minutes of exercise, with at least two Ripped in 30 workouts.

I am not really dieting. I'm sure I would drop more weight if I did, but I suck at sticking to diets. So, I am really just concentrating on my mini challenges and portion control. Also, I make it my goal every day to eat as much from home as possible since eating out almost always means tons of extra calories and fat.

Good luck to you! I am posting in another weight loss group, but it's not very active, so I hope we can keep this one up with lots of motivation, accountability, and success!


----------



## Shabutie

Hey Gem and Gen! We CAN do this. 

Gem, well done on putting your weight in. I was worried but thought, hey I cant hide form it, that's why I am here :haha: Ooo can't wait to hear how it goes at WW

Gen, you sound so organised! :thumbup: I hope this one keeps going, im sure it will. i will be forever posting! And well done on losing 6lbs!

Just noticed im the youngest :haha:


----------



## kdea547

I tend to overthink everything!

I'm hoping to shed at least 50 lb by my daughter's first birthday. My husband and I are seriously considering TTC again at that point. The thought of 2 under 2 kind of scares me, especially since we both work full time, but I love being a mommy and I want Lily to have a brother or sister fairly close in age.

Good luck to both of you! I hope this will be a great motivator.


----------



## Gem13

Well, just got back from ww and are you ready for this......... I lost 4lbs!!!! Yey me!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi

ill.join :) on phone cant fill it out.

7-8st to lose 5st gone :)


----------



## Shabutie

Gem13 said:


> Well, just got back from ww and are you ready for this......... I lost 4lbs!!!! Yey me!

:yipee: :yipee:
Well done hun! First step in the right direction! Keep going :happydance:


MummyToAmberx said:


> Hi
> 
> ill.join :) on phone cant fill it out.
> 
> 7-8st to lose 5st gone :)

Welcome aboard! and Well done on losing so such! :thumbup:

Is that another 7-8 to lose? or 2-3?

I get confused easily! :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done gem!!

Thats 2-3st left :p


----------



## Gem13

Thanks guys! Very happy!


----------



## kdea547

Congrats on the weight loss Gem!


----------



## kdea547

How is everyone doing today? I had a fabulous dinner on Friday night to celebrate my 5th wedding anniversary with my husband. Unfortunately, it also had tons of calories! So, on my Sunday weigh-in, I was holding steady. 

I am doing really well today. Eating healthy, avoiding all sugary drinks, and drinking lots of water! I plan to take a walk this afternoon after I finish work and do a Ripped in 30 workout tonight after my daughter goes to bed!


----------



## Shabutie

Happy anniversary hun :)

Well this morning was my time to weigh in, and I was so worried because AF arrived :( but, on my first week I have lost 4lbs, but it hovered for a while, and it almost came out at 5lbs. I am so happy with that, first step in the right direction. 

I will upload my post, make it easier to see what ive lost when all combined.


----------



## kdea547

Congrats! 4lb in a week is amazing!


----------



## Gem13

Well done hon,that's fab news! X


----------



## Sara22

well done


----------



## Momma.Bear

Hey! Can i join?

I'm Jamie.
I'm 23.
I weight 308.4lbs (as of this past Sunday - my weigh day)
I NEED to lose weight for my health & my daughter.
I want to lose 108.4lbs, goal weight of 200lbs.
I'm on WW but i suck at following diets! I'm an emotional/boredom eater, so its hard to stay on track! 

Good luck ladies, we can do this!


----------



## kdea547

Welcome Jamie! Good luck!


----------



## Momma.Bear

kdea547 said:


> Welcome Jamie! Good luck!

Thanks! I'll need it!

The last time i dieted I joined Herbal Magic (amazing primary results, HORRIBLE long term) I lost 90 pounds in about 9 months and an amazing amount of inches. I went from about a size 22/24 to an 11. The only problem was once you stopped taking the "herbs", the inches would creep back on. So, even though I'd not gained anything, my pants/shirts stopped fitting properly. In the course of 3 years, I kept off all but 40 pounds (I had gone down to 180lbs and was back up to 220lbs from 270lbs) & that's when all hell broke loose ;) I met my OH, stopped watching what i ate, got pregnant with DD within a year, gained 70 pounds during pregnancy & here I am now. DD is 18 months old, and I'm still yet to shed a single pound (I've actually gained some I think) & I am in desperate need of a lifechange & to get healthy.


----------



## kdea547

Jamie - I'm terrible at diets too! I hate them and I have sworn off labeling any of my eating habits as dieting. It causes a huge mental block for me and I end up cheating just because I think I can't have anything good. Right now, I am focusing on one or two small changes a few days a week. This week, my goal has been to not drink any sugary drinks Monday through Thursday. And I failed, but that's okay. I didn't drink as much as I would have normally, so that's a step in the right direction. My other big thing is to stop eating out except for once or twice a month (this is for financial reasons too!).

How is everyone else doing? I am up to 65 minutes of my 150 minute exercise goal for this week. I did a Ripped in 30 (Jillian Michaels) workout and burned 440 calories! The diet was okay yesterday, but not great. Mostly healthy, but I had a few sips of soda and some junk food.


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome Jamie! :wave:

I've been on diets on and off since I was about 11. I too am a confort and emotional eater, but I am so determined this time round, I'm fed up of having the same feelings every year about myself yet never try and stick to anything to change it. We can do it! :thumbup:

Honestly, I havent done any exercise really. I know I need to, but having a bit of a hard time in my personal life, so I think the Diet it helping, giving me something to focus on. Havent felt hungry in the evenings as much, so I hope its my bodies way of telling me it's getting used to smaller 'normal' sized portions. :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Momma.Bear

I weighed myself this morning out of curiousity, ive GAINED 3lbs!! 
Thats why yesterday, i went through my cupboards and tossed all the junk, if its there - i'll eat it! (obviously,lol)
So i must get on track! This weight must go away, for good!


----------



## Gem13

Hi all,had my weigh in on Friday and I stayed the same....a bit annoyed as I thought I'd done ok but at least it's not the other way!


----------



## Shabutie

Gem, like you said, better then a gain :)

I was so worried this week, I havent really eaten 'bad' things, just eat alot. Fortunatly I still lost 1lbs. If I can lose 3lbs next week then I will be 22st 13lbs, that would be amazing.

Life is so difficult atm, my dad has just found out he has cancer of the gullet and liver and they cant operate on it, so he has to have chemo :cry:, so sorry I havent been on much this week.

Hope everyone's weeks went well and you all have a fab weekend.

Off to update my post again, oh and ive changed my weigh days to friday now.

:hugs:


----------



## Gem13

Oh Hun I'm so sorry to hear about your dad xxx
I lost 3lb today so that's half a stone so very pleased!! Xx


----------



## kdea547

Hey Jess, so sorry about your dad. I hope the chemo nips it. And good job on the loss.

Gem - great loss!

I am not officially weighing in until after AF comes and goes (another week or two). I've been so bloated and retaining so much water that I just don't really want to see what the scale has to say right now.


----------



## Shabutie

Gem get you losing half a stone! Well done :happydance: Do you feel any better in yourself?

Dont'ya just hate when AF arrives and its weigh day, Happened to me last week, yet I still lost 4lbs. I was terrified I'd weigh more then what I started :haha:

Thanks girls, I hope it does too, whether he will lost his hair and everything having chemo I dont know, but I just hope it stops it spreading any further and it reduces in size. Hes not able to eat much and has so many drugs to take.

I really must get back into the swing of things this comming week!


----------



## kdea547

AF snuck up on my a couple of hours ago! Hopefully by next Sunday, I will be able to post a loss too.


----------



## Shabutie

So ive slipped off the wagon big style today! Ive nibbeled all day. I am such an emotional eater, which I obviously havent dealt with yet.

Found out today my dad's cancer is untreatable (as it has spread all across his liver and spreading to his lungs) and he has 2-4 months left :cry: I am devestated on so many levels. 

I want to stick to my diet but I can see this being an awful week food wise.

Hope everyone else is doing fab! :hugs:


----------



## kdea547

Big big :hugs:. Don't be too hard on yourself. I've had a bad week also as I've had some marital problems. Miracles can happen and I hope your Dad gets one. Enjoy the time you have left, regardless.


----------



## Gem13

Oh Jess I am SO SO very sorry to hear this, as kdea457 says enjoy every moment you have together.

I very much doubt I'll be having another loss tomorrow its been one of those weeks and I've had a curry on Sat, Macdonalds Sun & chip shop chips Mon.....But I enjoyed every mouthful!!:blush:


----------



## clarsair

Can I join you?

I'm 31, weighed in at 14 stone this morning (4lbs lost this past week - yay!) and want to lose 4 stone. My motivations are that I don't want to start another pregnancy in the 'obese' category (booo) and I have pain when I walk so I'm hoping losing weight will help alleviate some of this (unfortunately it also means I'm not able to exercise or walk far).


----------



## Gem13

Welcome Clarsair! Well done on your 4lb weight loss, I've just been to ww and have stayed the same which I am very pleased about considering what I ate over the w/e.... Heres to a much better week!


----------



## Shabutie

Gem13 said:


> Oh Jess I am SO SO very sorry to hear this, as kdea457 says enjoy every moment you have together.
> 
> I very much doubt I'll be having another loss tomorrow its been one of those weeks and I've had a curry on Sat, Macdonalds Sun & chip shop chips Mon.....But I enjoyed every mouthful!!:blush:

Thanks hun. Now I have my car on the road I am able to go over there every day and see him, and A gets to see him. I have a few things in mind to do, so she has things in the future that help her remember her grandad. :)

Ooo I've eaten chinese and macdonalds this week, and I just got on the scales now, as I forgot it was friday today, and I still weigh the same, so not as bad as I thought it would be. I really REALLY need to get back on it this week, although I am sure I will eat crap tomorrow :haha:

Well done on staying the same too! :happydance: SOOO much better then a gain :thumbup:



clarsair said:


> Can I join you?
> 
> I'm 31, weighed in at 14 stone this morning (4lbs lost this past week - yay!) and want to lose 4 stone. My motivations are that I don't want to start another pregnancy in the 'obese' category (booo) and I have pain when I walk so I'm hoping losing weight will help alleviate some of this (unfortunately it also means I'm not able to exercise or walk far).

Welcome :wave:

Well done on your 4lbs loss!:thumbup:

I hated being 'high risk' during my pregnancy and I now worry that I am too overweight (although I weigh the same as when I concieved A) to get pregnanct again.

Hopfully losing weight will ease the pain. :hugs:



Whats everyones plans for the weekend then? I'll be going round my mum and dads, and dont have anything else planned.

xXx


----------



## Gem13

Glad you are getting to see him regularly. How is he doing himself?
This w/e we will be dining out with some friends on Friday-it's been a year since we visited our fave Indian-in fact thr last time I was overdue so was trying a hot curry to get her out  although I don't think a Chicken Tika Masala was going to do any good!!! Ha ha

Other than that we don't have much planned,pottering about,usual w/e jobs! Getting ready for Bea's birthday party the following Sat! X


----------



## clarsair

What a week....boiler broke, so no heating or hot water, I was ill with a D&V bug and we decamped to DH's parents house after the cold got too much!

This weeks weight loss - 1lb. I'll take that, my goal is 1lb per week (given my mobility problems) but I did think I might've lost more after being so ill (that Indian takeaway on Tuesday couldn't have helped!).


----------



## Gem13

I stayed the same for 2 weeks running so got a bit dispondent with it. Didn't weigh on Friday as I was preparing for Beas first birthday party on Sat(plus I knew I'd been bad....)
This wk I'm back on the salad but im just a bit bored of it really,I lost half a stone in two weeks so would really feel good if I could do the same again but the trouble is once I reach this stage I tend to just give up.


----------



## amamtl

Can I join? I feel like I need some place where I could share whatever is going on through my weightloss process. So a bit about me:

Name: Marie-Eve
Age: 26
Weight: 287 lbs (don't know what that is in stones as I live in Canada)
Motivation: To get my BFP when we start TTC in August, to be healthier and set of good examples for mu future kids, to feel better with myself and feel pretty.
Amount needed to lose: I would say anout 110 pounds, but I'll take it along as it goes and see when I'll be satisfied with the way I look.
Mini goal: I'm on WW online and my first goal is 272,6 lbs, so this is my first goal.
Fitness goal: Be bale to run 30 minutes straight. At the moment, I try to go to the gym 5 times a week, but between law school and my part time, I sometimes lack the time or motivation to go. I'm currently doing brisk walk on the threadmill and elliptical for cardio and do about 30 minutes of weight lifting. I'm already seeing results on that side so this is good!

I've started WW online this past Sunday so I weigh in on Sundays, but I've been trying to lose weight for a while (without much success).

So, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Gem13

Well I weighed today and put a pound on :-( although we did have Beas birthday party last week have since been eating cake every night,the piece shave been getting bigger to get rid of it!!!
I feel a bit fed up with it tbh;I always get to this stage then lose motivation xx


----------



## amamtl

Gem13 said:


> Well I weighed today and put a pound on :-( although we did have Beas birthday party last week have since been eating cake every night,the piece shave been getting bigger to get rid of it!!!
> I feel a bit fed up with it tbh;I always get to this stage then lose motivation xx

:hugs::hugs: You know, it happens. You have to keep going and try to focus on what you really want to achieve. For example, when I feel like giving up, I think about the fact that I really want a baby and a very healthy pregnancy. Keep up hun and don't let yourself down. YOU are worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls, sorry I've been absent for some time!

Spending most of my time over at my dads.

So I weighed myself yesterday and have stayed the same since 24th Jan. So thats something, better then putting on. 

My motivation has gone. I really want to lose some decent weight ready to feel comfortable in the summer.


----------



## amamtl

:hugs: Well, as you said, no loss is better than a gain! Don't be too hard on yourself, you are living something very difficult. Just try to keep going at your best. The important thing is that you are there for your family as they need you now. Keep going hun and stay strong. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## amamtl

So, it's Sunday and it's weigh in day for me. Weird thing is I weighed myself yesterday at 285.8 (so -1.2 pounds) but this morning I was way up at 293 :shock: There is no way that I gained 8 pounds overnight. The only thing I can think of is that AF is about to start so it might be the bloat. So, I keep my loss of 1.2 pounds for my own sanity.

This week has been an okay week. I haven't been very good with food, but I kicked ass at the gym and went 3 times. I can already see a difference in how much I can lift and what not which is really nice. I'm really starting to enjoy it! :happydance: I think the biggest thins me is I just took my measurements and I have lost 10.5 inches since last time I got measured (back last summer). I know I have been trying to lose weight for a while and the numbers might not be dropping as much as I'd like, but this is VERY VERY nice. I'm so happy! And I have started to see some muscles where I've never seen some! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keep up the good work ladies! You are all fab!


----------



## Bambina

Name: Charley
Age 21
What you weigh (if your brave enough): 16st (i'm only 5ft 2)
Motivation for losing weight: To get pregnant and medical reasons.
Amount of weight needed to lose: about 75lbs
Any mini goals you want to achieve: Being able to fit in my old pre baby clothes, have more energy.


----------

